# "The Magnificent Seven”



## larry Strong (2 Sep 2018)

From the Legion magazine....not a story I knew about....

https://legionmagazine.com/en/2005/11/the-magnificent-seven/




> Sept. 2, 1918, stands out as a red-letter day for Canada and the Victoria Cross. On that date, seven men earned the VC while fighting with Canadian units east of Arras, France. The day also goes down on record as the one in which Canadians captured the vaunted German Drocourt-Quéant Line, the backbone of the enemy’s resistance which included a sophisticated network of interlocking trenches, tunnels, concrete shelters, machine-gun posts and dense masses of barbed wire. It also included a light rail system used for transporting soldiers, ammunition and other supplies.
> 
> On that morning, Canadian soldiers advanced towards the heavily defended area. Tanks rumbled through the dense barbed wire, cutting wide swaths for the infantry to charge through. The Germans, however, had anticipated the attack. The day before–on Sept. 1–it had laid down a heavy barrage and counter-attacked in the vicinity of Vis-en-Artois.
> 
> ...



May they rest in peace....

Cheers
Larry


----------



## CBH99 (2 Sep 2018)

I always enjoy reading these near completely forgotten & often random pieces of war history, especially in regards to Canada.  Thank You for taking the time to post the link, quite an interesting read  


**War Is Boring often has some pretty random historical pieces, from throughout the world.  Stories we would never normally hear about.  If you enjoy random yet interesting tidbits of military history from around the world, their articles can be quite fascinating.


----------

